# NEW! 3 Yaby palettes + 2 Kryolan lip palettes



## swaly (May 30, 2009)

(haul + review + pix)

I rounded out my collection of Kryolan lip palettes today when my package came (USPS from danceshopper.com, $65 per, free shipping).

I previously posted about the classic 24-shade palette I received from Dance Shopper. Today I got the pearl palette and the fashion palette, totaling 78 different professional-quality lipsticks. There are no overlaps between the three because each is a selection contained within the pearl, fashion and classic lines.

• The classic is INCREDIBLY pigmented, matte, and dry––there are very little fillers/carriers for the pigment and a tiny dab can cover a whole mouth opaquely. It can look kind of garish, especially with the lighter/pastel shades, so I always layer with gloss or balm, unless I'm doing some kind of arty avant-garde lip. I posted about this before but I thought I'd include it for comparison.






Classic palette. Includes nudes, pastels, orange/reddish, vampy dark shades, white, black, silver and gold.

• The pearl formulation is very pigmented as well. The texture is matte though the pigments themselves are reflective/pearlized. The color selection includes some fascinating purples and fuschias, some very pearly pales, and darker, intriguing shades like LP630, which is an intense velvety pearly black-purple.





Pearl palette. Includes a large range of colors that favors pinks and purples as well as several similar tan/golden shades.

• The fashion palette is a new formula that has more hydrating, moisturizing shades. A lot of them go on sheerer. This is the least "necessary" of the three purchases but I ADORE this one as well. It has a full range of pink- and yellow-toned nudes as well as many more conservative shades that go on sheer but build well and have a good, healthy sheen. A couple have faint/subtle, velvety shimmer, and one of them is color-wise a dupe for the classic "gold" with a sheerer consistency, but otherwise very worth-it and unique.





Fashion palette.

EDIT: I found a true red! It's in the fashion palette, is very pigmented but also glossy, and is more or less a primary red. I'm terrible at determining yellow/blue-based, so I won't comment on it, but yes, there is a very nice red. It looks dark in the pan but it's actually quite vibrant.


I also received my Yaby palettes today from CameraReadyCosmetics (very, very fast shipping––three days?). I can't compare them to the Manly 120 palette I ordered on eBay last night, but I know the pan sizes are similar (15.5 mm/dime-sized). The formulas are pigmented and smooth, though honestly nothing in the brights or neutrals really stands out to me, as there are no inventive shades/duochromes/glitters. They are well-rounded rainbows, but they are ALL straightforward monochromes in either shimmers or mattes. The pearl paints are also monochrome, but the texture is so heavenly and a tiny, tiny bit goes a long way. Hardly any fallout onto the cheeks. It also doesn't move or slip-n'-slide on my face, and I wore the RCMA foundation today without setting it (a very greasy, oil-based makeup that seems to pull colors from my eyes down, down, down).





Pearl palette. $109 from CRC.





Brights palette. $92 from CRC.





Neutrals palette. $99 from CRC.

The last two have a mix of shimmer and matte shadows. No disappointments––great color payoff, amazing selection, not too much overlap between the 3 palettes. I'm not _omg blown away _and I definitely am craving some duochromes/interesting colors right about now (monochromes can only do so much for me), but they are definitely HIGH quality, and I'd say worth it. I would love it if Liz Yu (the artist who started Yaby) would come out with a new line of unconventional colors, but until them I guess I have to stick with MAC et al for my "weird" color fixes.

The palettes are heavy white plastic and magnetized (pans are removable/refillable), and the Yabys actually stick to my Kryolans, which are metal. The Yabys pick up dirt/color really easily but as long as you don't scratch it up it should be very easy to clean.

All in all, an A+ haul on both counts––and I definitely took a big financial risk with both, as I'm not a makeup artist and these are really just for my own enjoyment. But I am thoroughly, THOROUGHLY pleased with both the products AND the service I received from both sites.


----------



## VintageAqua (May 30, 2009)

Wow, excellent haul and great review! I've been interested in trying out Yaby for a while now, so maybe I'll check out the brights or neutrals palette. At only $2.50 a shadow, it seems worthwhile. 

Enjoy!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (May 30, 2009)

I know if you do the math the Yaby pallets aren't expensive but I can't bring myself to spend that much on them even though I'd really like to try them.


----------



## swaly (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I know if you do the math the Yaby pallets aren't expensive but I can't bring myself to spend that much on them even though I'd really like to try them._

 
I can certainly see why. After comparing them visually to the 88 palette/120 palette online, the similarity between the pan sizes & rainbow range of shades made it even more difficult to shell out $300. But after researching thoroughly, reading up on it a lot on ModelMayhem and reading what Yaby's owner had to say in the forums, and doing a shade-by-shade comparison with the Manly/Coastal Scents color chart and the Yaby charts, I decided it would be worth it to get the Yabys. I definitely am a "collector," and have a great dedication to acquiring full sets/spectrums/rainbows/whatever within a line of products. I think it's definitely worthwhile to think it over––it's not a "must-have," really––but finally when I made the comparison between a limited edition 6-shade MAC shadow palette which goes for $40 or so and a 40-shade Yaby palette for $90-100, it made it much more worthwhile.

I think there are some people that Yaby would suit better than an 88, and vice versa. Depending on your makeup habits and preferences, I can see an 88 palette being a better buy than a Yaby. I have no regrets with my own purchase, though, because the fine quality is so apparent and the pan-by-pan breakdown is so economical.


----------



## swaly (May 31, 2009)

I just wanted to add, after some experimentation, that the black in the pearl palette is probably the BEST thing to line your waterline with, ever!!

It has the texture of a smooth eyeshadow, but the pearl palette is a separate formula that is WATERPROOF. That means your waterline won't budge! I usually just use whatever black shadow or liner I have, and re-apply a few times through the day. Today I used my precision blender from Sonia Kashuk (it has that tiny roundish-squarish tip) to put a tiny bit of the black pearl shade onto my waterline, and after sweating my ass off in the car, CRYING while watching a video, and getting greasy, it's still all there!!!!


----------

